# Introducing Friends to Prepping



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

My friends at church are starting to see the signs of the times and are starting to ask questions, such as: "Why do you have so much food stored away?" "Why are you moving to a rural area, well off the beaten path?" "Why are you looking into solar and wind?" 

They are asking us to give them an introduction to prepping and survival. Most of these folks are 40+ with families and houses in Middle Tennessee. What would this group recommend as the first topics to cover?

I was thinking of starting with the rule of 3's and working down the hierarchy in importance.

Any input you may have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

A animal kills for survival, for substance only and many other animals will eat from that without further killing, we humans tend to waste more than we need we ate more with our eyes than mouth we waste ¾ of what we get or buy so in order to survive we need to stop wasting before the first lesson is given .A family survival depends on the ability of proper management and lots of knowledge and skills the less they have to depend on others the more freedoms they will have and also moving away from your comfort zone is not going to make it any better ,actually can cause more problems.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When it comes to the basics I always recommend th monthly worksheets from PreparedLDSFamily.com It is a simple way to build food storage and a small emergency fund.

The babysteps emails from FoodStorageMadeEasy.com is another way to start small but to start. They also have printable emergency plans to help get into the mindset.

StockupFood.com is a fun way to keep up with your inventory. The basic food list to inventory is free but the paid membership offers to keep track of non food items as well.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

azbison, I think your on the right path with the rules of 3s, explain the importance of beans, bullets and band-aids, then let those that want to succeed do so.

Be available to help those that look to you for guidance but forget trying to drag anyone along, it doesn't work.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most people can grasp the concept that buying extra food that you eat every week really costs nothing because you will eat that food anyway. And of course you are correct about the rule of 3's and the importance of having a steady potable water supply or at least stored water.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When I read the OP, my first though was how does the church group know that he/she is a prepper with stored food. 

My first rule of prepping is never tell anyone you are a prepper.

My second rule of prepping is never tell anyone you are a prepper.

My third rule of prepping is never tell anyone you are a prepper.

If you break any of the first 3 rules then you and your family are now at risk.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Jan 5, 2012)

azbison, not trying to insult you, either you or someone very close talks way to much. Even the people in my church do not know what we do away from church in this area. 
But, since the cat is out of the bag, you need to weed out those who are skeptics and those who are sincere. Not everyone will be on board and the skeptics will be the ones who are most dangerous to your group.

Then start talking of prepping, but please try not to use the word prepping or prepper, scares a lot of people. 
Good luck.

And may I ask why only one post in a year?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Tweto said:


> When I read the OP, my first though was how does the church group know that he/she is a prepper with stored food.
> 
> My first rule of prepping is never tell anyone you are a prepper.
> 
> ...


if it was ONLY the church group ..... people just love to talk and gossip .... especially when they don't perceive the talk as anything more than chit chat .....

no problem talking about a family that cans a thousand jars a year or is off the grid - until the problem is a major SHTF that disrupts normal life ....


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

What I'd tell them:



azbison said:


> My friends at church are starting to see the signs of the times and are starting to ask questions, such as: "Why do you have so much food stored away?"


I remembered asking Grandma why she canned so much food. She'd say, "You never know when next years garden would fail and then what?"

Then the last recession caught us short. So we decided to start putting back a bit extra just in case.

"What does the book of Revelation tell us?"



> "Why are you moving to a rural area, well off the beaten path?"


Less crime and safer.

Better schools.

I can walk outside in my boxers to feed the dog without getting arrested.



> "Why are you looking into solar and wind?"


I'm tired of paying the local utilities their prices and the power outages, thought it made more sense and be more reliable to use solar & wind.

"What does the book of Revelation tell us?"



> What would this group recommend as the first topics to cover?


The book of Revelation.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes, we as a family have talked too much, and need to do better with OpSec. We aren't advertising, but when somebody we know, and consider a good friend starts talking about stocking up on food and learning how to shoot, it's normal to ask what they are talking about and get into a further discussion. We don't wear "prepper" gear or treat that mindset like a Justin Bieber adoration. We keep it subtle, and listen more than talk.

In regards to the single post in a year. That's on me. Been a rough year trying to get a country home, and now that it's coming true, so many other things are coming to forefront, chickens, tractor, cows and goats in the spring, etc. 

I am going over the cost/benefit of wind vs. a lister diesel for power generation. Need to have something that will pump water from 99 feet down.

Thanks for all the input. Keep it coming.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> if it was ONLY the church group ..... people just love to talk and gossip .... especially when they don't perceive the talk as anything more than chit chat .....
> 
> no problem talking about a family that cans a thousand jars a year or is off the grid - until the problem is a major SHTF that disrupts normal life ....


Maybe the church group can be trusted, but if they love to talk and gossip, who else outside church will hear this. Two church members talking at a restaurant and being overheard by the next table.

Just this morning, I was having breakfast at a Village Inn restaurant and the woman behind me was talking about her medical condition. By the time I left I knew the women's life time medical history, what medications she was on and how much her insurance was paying. Once words leave your lips, it spreads very fast to interested party's.


----------



## azbison (Jul 21, 2014)

ABSOLUTELY!!! We love the local LDS Cannery, even though we cannot do the canning any more. Great people who have great ideas.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Opsec*

I find that one of the things is to teach by example, but that is a conundrum with prepping. My first concern for you is that people know you are a prepper. As has been said, people talk. It is what we do.

If and when there is a meltdown, all the people who know that you are a prepper will come to see you. It will be like the drowning person. When someone jumps in the water to rescue them, their hysteria sometimes causes them to drown their rescuer.

You can talk your head off, and give away all your secrets and plans. It is all to be viewed as an invitation to those who are not prepared. You will be seen as their savior.

Personally, I keep my mouth shut. I size up the people I know and what their interests are and how they live. One friend is very OCD and has a need to throw away things that have nothing wrong with them. Could she be a prepper? NO way! I know someone else who has taken every red cent she has ever made and spent it on the things she wanted. She has traveled the world, having been on almost all the continents, some, many times. Does she have any preps? No! Because if she had a nickel to prep with, she would travel somewhere. Another friend lives in a small apartment and does not like clutter. She has the emptiest pantry I have ever seen. She too is very set in her ways and a bit OCD.

Do I know people who are more into prepping? Yes, one single woman and one couple, but I believe that both situations have limited supplies. They have more experience with hunting and camping than I do.

Do any of these people know I am a prepper? No, they do not, except for my friend who camps and fishes. Only one has been in my home in the last 10 years. That is one of my tactics for OPSEC.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

We all here have been through hell and back we had our share of hardships and pain, but we are not experts on anything but I have notice that many came here looking for expert advice on very down to earth common sense issues that with a little logic can be solved, many of the issues are financial related, no one here can solved anybody else’s financial issues, heck we have our own issues to solve or weapons related like what weapon is the best for self defense or home protection, if you have ever seen what a pot of hot oatmeal does to somebody’s face or hot coffee ,you`ll know what weapon to have, even the metal tip from a woman’s high hill shoe is a weapon or what vehicle is the best for bugging out or the woods, our country home on top of a mountain in Cuba was only accessible during the dry season, during the rainy season only a ox team made it to it ,and that was pulling my father`s 1948 Chevy ,so let all get a ox team. I have been ask many times why do I canned or dry or cured or iron or teach my daughter how to handle a lawn mower or weed whacker and this by well educated idiots, idiots that have been to my house looking for help, I have two in my family that between them have 6 masters and two PH d`s, with the common sense of a tennis ball. . My first recommendation to all that ask is to get some knowledge, read about our great past history our frontier days our great depression days and it really matters very little where you live, rural, city, or the deep woods, self knowledge is the only way anybody is going to make it, my opinion on survival issues is just my opinion ,so for those out there seeking knowledge of what`s best to do or what to buy or how to drive in the snow ,read the owner’s manual first ,that is my humble opinion.


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd personally sit down @ say dinner / beer & see where theirs minds @. Gotta remember jade helms going on , deny everything & make counter accusation. Admit nothing. Send them out in a direction to locate info like you have.


----------



## kilagal (Nov 8, 2011)

You also need to know that just because someone takes interest doesn't mean that they will follow through. It can be very discouraging at times.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

First off, don't tell anyone anything else about what you have. You will have next to nothing when they show up with their family, friends, & neighbors. Nothing but a bunch of panicked useless people blowing through your resources & scrambling for power & control. If they don't know where your country place is already, don't tell them. 

As far as where to start, I start with the common emergencies & go from there. This somewhat varies from place to place but simple things like: 
first aid kit in the home & vehicles & the knowledge to use them (maybe learn first aid & CPR) 
smoke/carbon monoxide detectors & fire extinguishers, a fire escape plan that's practiced & the knowledge to prevent & put out fires
Evacuation plan 
Copies of all important documents necessary in the event your family would need to evacuate in a folder all together 
Basic tools & emergency supplies in vehicles at all times & every driver know basic car repair
Tornado plan
Emergency cash
72 hour kit
Supplies to live without electric for a week in any season
How to start a fire

Then build from there.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

azbison said:


> I am going over the cost/benefit of wind vs. a Lister diesel for power generation.


You'll really only need it to power your BIG loads, and for charging when you have multiple consecutive "cloudy days".

I have a "Metro" 6-1 Listeroid, and to be honest I wonder how long it will truly last... the Indians build really crappy stuff. Don't buy one unless you enjoy working on engines.

I'm a much bigger advocate of a nice Kubota D905 powered genset. I have seen these things run at 1800 rpm for years (continuous!) at a time. The deals are out there if you look hard enough. Disadvantage to Kubota is: if you have a weak battery you'll never get it started (unless you start it with a "pony motor").

If you only plan to store enough diesel for less than 500 hours of electrical generation, you won't need it to "run non-stop for years"... Yanmar (3600 rpm is barely acceptable) diesel and even Chinese slow speed (NOT 3600 RPM!!) work very well. I have a Chang Chai ZS1100 diesel engine that is easy to start (by hand crank!) and has been reliable for years.



azbison said:


> Need to have something that will pump water from 99 feet down.


This might help. Shur-flo makes submersibles, BTW. Also, you only need to get it to the top of the casing... and another pump can take over from that point, so you may need two (in series)

http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_waterpumping.html


----------

